# Hybrid EMT Class



## NJpilot63 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I recently discovered a few EMT-B classes in my area of New Jersey that are hybrid classes, which from what I understand are all online other than metting in person for skills sessions every week for a few months. Does anybody have experience with hybrid classes? Would you recommend a hybrid class?

A little background about me, my experience, and why I'm asking this:

I'm 18, a senior in high school, and I've been riding with my local volunteer squad for a little over a year now. I was previously enrolled in a 'traditional' EMT class of classroom lectures and tests and skills and all of that. Just before the midterm, I failed a test (Scored a 56, minimum passing score is a 60. This was the first time I received a grade below an 80) and was dropped from the class. 

I really did not like that class for a few reasons, I don't want to get into all of them but for one thing, I feel that the instructors were not really teaching us, all they seemed to be doing was reading straight off the powerpoint slides which they told us they had never seen before, then told us their own stories. Another thing keeping me from going back to that class, is after exchanging emails with the coordinator to see if there was any possible way I could return to the class, he ended an email with "I hope you put in some effort next time.", which I found rather uncalled for considering I was doing fine in the class and on tests up until that point.

Aside from all that, because this topic is not about bashing that class, I have ADD, and I can understand and comprehend things normally, although it sometimes takes me a litte extra time, reading, or instruction to comprehend certain topics, (Such as the topic of the test I failed). It's also really annoying for me personally to just sit in a classroom for 8 hours listening to somebody talk.

It's for those reason that I think a hybrid class may work for me. Obviously there are deadlines, but I can work on it on my own time and spend as much time as I need on it. 

I'm not trying to sound like some needy kid going "Oh I have a disability give me a break". No, that's not me. Passing EMT class and becoming an EMT just means so much to me, and the last thing I want to happen is to be dropped from a class again, so I really want to find one that's going to work for me. 

So can anybody provide any sort of insight for a hybrid EMT class or if anybody has suggestions or recommendations for another class please feel free to share them.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 3, 2012)

Ems involves continued education even if you stay at the basic level. Many departments also have mandatory training throughout the year. Will you be able to do that?
Was your emt class during the summer or after school/ on weekends? Do you think you would do better waiting until you graduate so the emt class will be the only thing you have on your plate?
 Did you ask for extra help? Were their study groups you could have gone to?(I have never heard of an emt class that didn't have multiple ones) Could you have gotten a tutor? 

You can't expect someone to just know and understand what is going on with you. If you need help you need to be the one to ask. DOing things online may be easier as you can do it at your leisure and take breaks but will it allow you to understand the material better? You had several resources at your disposal and it appears you never used them (instructors and classmates) how will things improve if you only meet from time to time for skills and only have email/online contact with instructors the rest of the time.


----------



## Clare (Dec 3, 2012)

I assume by hybrid you mean part online and part in-class.

The National Diploma in Ambulance Practice is taught this way with blocks of online stuff and then time in class.  Although I didn't do this way it seems to be working very well and while what you learn is less than on the Degree it is very well suited to audience i.e. volunteers.


----------



## NJpilot63 (Dec 3, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Ems involves continued education even if you stay at the basic level. Many departments also have mandatory training throughout the year. Will you be able to do that?
> Was your emt class during the summer or after school/ on weekends? Do you think you would do better waiting until you graduate so the emt class will be the only thing you have on your plate?
> Did you ask for extra help? Were their study groups you could have gone to?(I have never heard of an emt class that didn't have multiple ones) Could you have gotten a tutor?
> 
> You can't expect someone to just know and understand what is going on with you. If you need help you need to be the one to ask. DOing things online may be easier as you can do it at your leisure and take breaks but will it allow you to understand the material better? You had several resources at your disposal and it appears you never used them (instructors and classmates) how will things improve if you only meet from time to time for skills and only have email/online contact with instructors the rest of the time.



Yes I did go to study groups with other students and go for extra help. I understand it's not something you get overnight but I was doing fine in the class up until then; this was the first module I was having trouble with despite using the resources I had. And after a not so great experience with the last class with regular in person lectures I just feel like an online one could be better.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 3, 2012)

Many medical schools do the same now.  If it is a quality program does not matter where you sit to get the information.


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you taking this at some sort of community college or university? If so, most schools now have educational resources for people with things like ADD or learning disabilities. You might check to see if there is some sort of academic support offered by the institution you went to that could help you with this. At my school, many accommodations can be made, such as extra time for testing, if you are willing to seek out the help. 

As a previous person mentioned, be aware that outside of school, there is basically one way to do things or the highway--as far as testing and continuing education are concerned. Make sure that you will be able to sit for license exams and complete CEs in a relatively traditional classroom/testing situation before you become too invested.

As for the online thing, it could very well work for you. I personally prefer to sit in a lecture where I can ask questions and interact with others to learn. Different strokes for different folks though. Also, be aware that you will be required to sit in a traditional classroom setting at some point, if you want to continue on beyond this online EMT-B course. In my opinion, the sooner you are able to get a plan for succeeding in a traditional setting in-place, the better off you'll be in the long run. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't done a hybrid course but I did do sme hybrid classes in college and liked them. I also have ADD so my problem was with the time management skills. Everything is taught by PowerPoint these days so there's really no reason you need to be in a class to do that. I say go for it.

Good luck


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2012)

I did a hybrid refresher and thought it was great. I did it when I had the time, so I didn't have to reschedule anything to make room for class, which was awesome. Not everyone learns well from lectures, and of course not everyone learns well from online powerpoints either. Just be forewarned that just because a traditional class did not work for you, that does not mean an online class will. 

I have silly friends that have though otherwise, did not work out well for them.


----------



## leoemt (Dec 4, 2012)

I took a traditional EMT course and i am not sure that an EMT class would benefit from a hybrid course. That said, our continuing education is done using the Hybrid format - assuming we aren't lazy and we do CBT's through King county EMS, otherwise OTEP is the traditional format. 

Hybrid courses have their place - I just don't know if that is in an initial EMT class. 

Keep this in mind about class - they are teaching you to National Standards, not local protocol. Sounds like your class was about par with how EMS is taught. 

I personally think you should wait until you graduate highschool.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2012)

leoemt said:


> I took a traditional EMT course and i am not sure that an EMT class would benefit from a hybrid course. That said, our continuing education is done using the Hybrid format - assuming we aren't lazy and we do CBT's through King county EMS, otherwise OTEP is the traditional format.
> 
> Hybrid courses have their place - I just don't know if that is in an initial EMT class.
> 
> ...



What reservations do you have about the hybrid model?


----------



## EMTthealmost (Dec 4, 2012)

my class is hybrid! 

 This is an EMT-B course there are a couple different types of hours for this class. Mine in particular is 2 days a week inclass lectures, also labs, quizzies, and exams done online.  

for the most part lectures are based on powert point slides so the instructor flies through 2 chapter approx 150 slides each in 4 hours (not working).

and labs.. ughhh lets just say i think i've learned more from youtube than actuall inclass labs.  havent started ride alongs yet.. due to im petrified, and i want to be successful on ride (even though its just training..)


----------



## EMTthealmost (Dec 4, 2012)

my class is hybrid! 

 This is an EMT-B course there are a couple different types of hours for this class. Mine in particular is 2 days a week inclass lectures, also labs, quizzies, and exams done online.  

for the most part lectures are based on powert point slides so the instructor flies through 2 chapter approx 150 slides each in 4 hours (not working).

and labs.. ughhh lets just say i think i've learned more from youtube than actuall inclass labs.  havent started ride alongs yet.. due to im petrified, and i want to be successful on ride (even though its just training..):blush:


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What reservations do you have about the hybrid model?



I can't speak for leo, but my opinion is that online courses take way more motivation and self-discipline to complete and succeed in than courses in traditional settings. Without the in-person interaction and accountability, it seems like it would make it easier for struggling students to slip through the cracks and fail. In this particular case, I don't feel like taking an online course would be any better than having a (supposedly) rubbish instructor. If this individual is unable to teach themselves in spite of a learning disconnect in a traditional setting, I highly doubt their ability to complete anything online successfully. People often cite things like bad instructors as the reason for their failures when, more often than not, it's their fault and they know it. EMS is not a field where things will be handed to you because you whine loud and long enough to get someone to notice. Folks who blame everyone and everything else for their personal shortcomings tend not to last very long in this profession. Eventually, we all have to cowboy-the-:censored:-up and take some responsibility for our actions.


----------



## leoemt (Dec 4, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What reservations do you have about the hybrid model?



I know for me in my class, I asked a lot of questions during the lecture period of class as did other students. I feel that without that in person experience a lot of questions would go unanswered. Also, I feel that without that inperson interaction topics wont be quite as indepth. I remember several times during lecture where someone would ask a question and it would take the instructors more indepth into the topic - if that makes sense. 

I know online education is common and I know several people who are taking online courses. I just don't think it fits in an EMS education program. As I said our CBT's are done using the Hybrid model so my opinion may change once I get a few CBT's under my belt.

Truth of the matter is it boils down to I hate change.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 4, 2012)

leoemt said:


> I know for me in my class, I asked a lot of questions during the lecture period of class as did other students. I feel that without that in person experience a lot of questions would go unanswered. Also, I feel that without that inperson interaction topics wont be quite as indepth. I remember several times during lecture where someone would ask a question and it would take the instructors more indepth into the topic - if that makes sense.
> 
> I know online education is common and I know several people who are taking online courses. I just don't think it fits in an EMS education program. As I said our CBT's are done using the Hybrid model so my opinion may change once I get a few CBT's under my belt.
> 
> Truth of the matter is it boils down to I hate change.



Any reputable online program will have a means in which to direct the instructor questions. While and email is less personal, it does not have to inhibit conversation and can also provide links to alternative explanations. 

Nearly every other vocation/profession has adopted online education, I really don't think EMS is so special that it can't lend itself well to such a model. It is really up to the individual to determine whether or not it will work for then, but to wholly say it doesn't lend itself well seems a bit premature.


----------



## markemt (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm taking my final exam for a hybrid EMT-B course today.  

I have an A and plan on getting an A on my final today.

I attend Phoenix College in Arizona and decided on the class because I could maintain my full time job while attending 2 four-hour classes per week.

I'm a pre-nursing student who finished all his pre and co-reqs waiting to get into nursing school who took this course for fun.

I thought it was easy.  I never studied excessively or had to devote more time to this class than any other courses of equivalent credit hours (this one was 9 credit hours).  Actually, I'd say I devoted about 1/2 as much time as I would have to 3 3-credit hour courses.  But you have to consider I've finished A&P, a CNA program, Biologies, and Chemistry so I kinda had a leg up to start.

The only hybrid aspects of my course were that we were required to take 'practice tests' for each chapter from the book software's online supplement and email/print the results of said practice tests.  Additionally, the program had 'post tests' that we took for each chapter a minimum of 3 times requiring a 70% on at least 1 completion.  And finally we had a practice mid-term and final.  

I think at one point I calculated the amount of time it took me to do the online aspect and I figured I would have saved about 2 hours a week by just attending the class full time.  I could care less.  I prefer online classes and I'll work twice as hard and spend twice as long on my couch learning before I have to do it in a classroom; I just despise traditional in-class learning.

So there you have it, at least here in AZ the hybrid aspect is just testing, which in my opinion is vastly more beneficial than lecture because it gave us more access to the test bank and time to become acclimated to the types of questions.

EMT course questions are way different than most other course testing I've ever taken.  It's all critical thinking/analysis with a lot of false logic and misleading answers sprinkled in.  

I'd recommend the hybrid course, without ever having taken the in person only option.  But I really couldn't tell you what the 40% of our class that involuntarily dropped to date would say (a few of which mentioned they had taken the in person course before and failed as well).

Hope this helps.

Sincerley,
Mark


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mark, did you like Phoenix's program? I'm going to Estrella Mountain CC, currently and also take my final tomorrow. Also, like OP, I'm still in high school (did that on purpose, because since we're still in hs we get a tuition deduction and pay a whopping fifty bucks for the class, rest is paid for by scholarship funding by the program). 
Do they have a medic hybrid? I was just checking into their program like a week ago and saw nothing about it.
OP, I think the instructors are what killed it for ya. Our program is all HS and we've only had 2 people dropped out of the original 20. We had to maintain a 75% test average and an 80% in class or we get dropped, plus maintain a 3.5 GPA through our normal high school classes. Our instructors are great, though. They are all working fire medics, besides one, who is a head medic, so they sometimes lost us when they talked about what medics will do in the same situation, but easily clarified it.


----------



## NJpilot63 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you everybody for the feedback, I've decided to sign up for a Hybrid EMT Class with a different training center, (After asking around, students from my previous class, EMT's I know or volunteer with, varying in age, experience, and training, all said they would not recommend the particular training center that I was originally taking the class with for various reasons).

Anyway, to clarify certain points that I noticed were brought up against Hybrid classes, the class does meet a few times a week for tests or skills sessions, so there will still be opportunities to talk to instructors and get some extra help. In addition to everything online, we still get a physical workbook and textbook. I also made sure to mail this training center a copy of my IEP. As I believe I said in my original post, I didn't send it with the first class because they told me an IEP really won't get me much assistance in the class, (Not that I'm asking for a lot with it), but I figured, while it may not help me much or get me much, the school and the instructors will at least be aware of it and legally need to honor it, (I believe all mine does is give me time and a half on tests. So if the test is 40 minutes, I'll get an extra 20).

Again, thanks for the feedback everybody!


----------



## markemt (Dec 13, 2012)

blittle said:


> Mark, did you like Phoenix's program? I'm going to Estrella Mountain CC, currently and also take my final tomorrow. Also, like OP, I'm still in high school (did that on purpose, because since we're still in hs we get a tuition deduction and pay a whopping fifty bucks for the class, rest is paid for by scholarship funding by the program).
> Do they have a medic hybrid? I was just checking into their program like a week ago and saw nothing about it.



I think the course material is antiquated in presentation, dry, and to tell you the truth, I never cracked the book because it pissed me off each time I tried to use it to find information.  But because this is a nationally accredited program I'm sure every course uses the same material, so I wouldn't judge Phoenix's program based on the above.  

What makes the difference will be your instructors.
I liked every instructor I dealt with in Phoenix's program.  They're true professionals.  My instructor was Glenn Trainor and I'd *HIGHLY* recommend his class.  He only teaches medic at PMT ambulance. 

As far as I know there's no hybrid medic courses.  I inquired about class scheduling with Glenn last night and he said PMT's class meets once a week for 8 hours and has 2 clinical days a week.  Strangely, that's the same classroom time as my EMT course, but with 2 days of clinicals as well.  

I think EMT272 is the designation for the MCC medic courses and they're 2 days a week, 8 hours each day.  I don't know if one day is their clinical class, but I'd recommend you just email the director of whatever program you're looking at to inquire.  Additionally, ignore the 'must be employed as EMT-B for 1 year minimum'.  That is BS apparently and you can easily get permission from the program director.  

If I were you, I'd find a program I could start next semester and jump on it.  The truth is, if you study hard enough, know how to find the information you're looking for (I'd recommend using resources like quizlet, wikipedia, and other web based encyclopedias/study aids), and have the motivation, no matter what program you're in, you should be able to pass.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JMorin95 (Dec 13, 2012)

O feel like online courses take away from the instructor passing along experience through field stories.


----------



## OahuCPRTraining (Dec 15, 2012)

*Student Once Again*

Im in a strange situation where I am an EMS Educator, specializing in Prehospital EMS and Wilderness Emergency Care training, but I am now also an EMT-B student all over again.

About 10 years ago I decided that I had enough of being on a fire department and rescue squad and let my certifications lapse (PTSD). Now I am having to start all over again at the EMT-B level, so I decided to do the hybrid model this time.

I take the entire course online, and self study, then the final week in class in February for lectures, skills testing, exams, etc.

For me, since I have no plans of ever climbing back onto a rig again, this way seemed to be the logical solution to get my NREMT back. 

I started the class about 2 months after everyone else did, so I am having to really cram to get it all in before February. I am also dreading having to fly from warm sunny Hawaii to the icy cold mountains of Idaho in February to attend the final week of the class. My blood is WAY too thin for that now, lol.

Since I will not be on a rig treating patients, I could not see spending the next year at the local community college so the state "recognizes" my cert and I can get licensed. I have no need for a license since I am not practicing any longer, I am strictly an educator now, so NREMT is good enough for me.

Trying to switch gears from the educator role to that of a student after over 25 years is a lot harder than I thought it would be. It is difficult to stay motivated to complete at least 2 chapters each day that I have to do to finish with the rest of my class.


----------

